# New walking staff



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got a little crazy for a few days this summer. Had a cedar sapling that had died on the root in the woods. Bark beetles had already done their own carving. But the stick is still very solid.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job on the spear top. Looks like a great stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice looking piece Moro. What are the feather, claw and tooth carved from? Are they cedar as well?


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks folks.... MJC4, Thanks for recognizing all three of the adornments, and yes they are from cedar as well. The spider was a symbol of the Southern Ceremonial Complex of the Native Americans living in the Southeast United States prior to European contact.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, the accessories are dynamite. The red w. white is striking by itself, and then well carved. Good work.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one. the spider certainly adds to it


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great stick! Not everyone can take a dead stick and turn it into a piece of art! Well done!


----------

